
Amazon to invest $10B+ in satellite network after receiving FCC authorization - ryzvonusef
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/30/fcc-authorizes-amazon-to-build-kuiper-satellite-internet-network.html
======
ryzvonusef
Points

    
    
        The FCC declared on Thursday that Amazon may build its ambitious satellite internet system, which would compete with SpaceX’s Starlink network.
        Amazon’s project, known as Kuiper, would see the company launch 3,236 satellites into low Earth orbit.
        After the FCC announced the authorization, Amazon said that it “will invest more than $10 billion” into Kuiper.

------
mikro2nd
Goodbye terrestrial astronomy. It baffles the crap out of me how an authority
in ONE nation can take such unilateral decisions that affect all Earth.

